# Two Legged Horse



## Sixxofdiamonds

Is this a serious question?


----------



## tempest

um, theoretically speaking that's impossible. A horse does not have enough equal distribution of weight on two legs for that to be possible, especially if it wants to walk.


----------



## speedy da fish

i know i thought that but ive seen a horse with two back legs missing but that is different i spose, i was a minature though. i think the person who did that pic added the scars for effect... maybe


----------



## LuckyLady

Scars can be added in Photoshop and the shadow can also be edited in Photoshop - so no, I don't think this is a real horse!


----------



## speedy da fish

me neither i think i may have seen the full picture somewhere too


----------



## speedy da fish

i think something like this was used for the two-legged miniature


----------



## smrobs

Definitely not real. A horse could not balance enough to live on 2 legs plus, if a horse is injured and unable to bear weight on one leg for a long period of time, it is fairly common to develop laminitis in the opposing leg (Barbaro is a perfect example). So this picture is physically impossible as a horse with 2 ambutated legs would have probably developed laminitis in both remaining legs and had to have been put down.


----------



## LuckyLady

I know those kind of things are used for dogs... have never seen it on a miniature, but it may work for them - but this definitely won't work for a horse like the one in the picture!


----------



## Royal Affair

Definitely photoshoped. There's no way for a horse to remain balanced on two legs for a long period of time. It would be physical impossible for the horse to move and no vet in his right mind would amputate two front legs. If there were ever a situation where that would be necessary the horse would just be euthanized.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Do you see the logo in the corner? That's a famous website that hold photoshop contests. I've entered in them many times.


----------



## speedy da fish

still think its clever though


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

It's not even photoshopped well. You can clearly see the blur lines melding the belly of the horse to the scenery. It's lumpy and without distinction. Even if it was a photoshop of something possible, it's easy to tell it was photoshopped.


----------



## Rissa

lol, look at the logo in the corner.

That's a photoshop website. It's fake. Anything you see with that logo is an edited image.

lol, oh dear.


----------



## melinda27858

Not to mention that the white fence in the background disappears and then reappears!:shock:


----------



## Fire Eyes

_Hahaha, an amusing picture.  It is very obviously photoshoped, but good for a giggle no? _


----------



## A sheep

It's photoshoped, end of story.


----------



## kevinshorses

speedy da fish said:


> i think something like this was used for the two-legged miniature


Boy that horse looks happy! Why do people do things like this?


----------



## lilkitty90

speedy if you look closely right where the limbs would be sticking out from the body, above the metal fence, you can see how fuzzy and blurry it is from where it was photoshopped! definitely a pretty good job in photoshot though!


----------

